# Im just a cowgirl



## horsesgalore (Jan 25, 2007)

I am new! Yes a california cowgirl. I love horses, I have been around them since I was little. I am currently attendng school and working a job unrelated to horses. I love meeting people who share the same true passion that I have! :lol:


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

Welcome, dahhhling.


----------



## Prince#Rider (Dec 29, 2006)

Howdy newcomer


----------

